# Location of LR/Transporter presets



## b_gossweiler (Apr 15, 2010)

Can anybody help me in finding the location where LR/Transporter presets (e.g. the ones created when using Metadata Export using LR/Transporter) are stored? I'm trying to copy LR/Transporter presets from one computer to another, and cannot find them anywhere.

I'm on WinXP Pro.

Thanks for any help.

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 16, 2010)

Good question Beat! I think that's a question for Tim - I can't find them either. And if you do find out, please do report back!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 17, 2010)

Victoria,

I will  

Beat


----------



## Sean McCormack (Apr 20, 2010)

Beat,
I only have a very old version, but it stores them in Export Presets under Transporter


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 20, 2010)

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=957'.msg6496'#msg6496' date=127176692']
Beat,
I only have a very old version, but it stores them in Export Presets under Transporter
[/quote]

Thanks Sean, but nothing under Export Presets on my system 
I've searched my entire system for filenames equal to what I called the preset when saving it, but no luck at all. Also looking at the database didn't show anything related.

Beat


----------

